# Thuốc chống tắc tia sữa Now Foods Sunflower Lecithin giá rẻ



## mekhoeconthongminh (24/8/20)

*Viên uống chống tắc tia sữa Now Foods Sunflower Lecithin*

Viên uống chống tắc tia sữa Now Foods Sunflower Lecithin được nghiên cứu, bào chế và phân phối tại Mỹ. cái thuốc này đã được hồ hết chị em nữ giới trên nước Mỹ cũng như trên toàn thế giới tin tưởng và dùng bởi những hiệu quả đáng kể mà dòng thuốc này mang đến.

Sở hữu thành phần chính yếu có trong Viên uống chống tắc tia sữa Now Foods Sunflower Lecithin là Lecithin, chúng sẽ giúp tránh tình trạng kết dính và chống sữa bị đóng lại thành cục. Hơn thế nữa, Lecithin là một chất bất chợt có sẵn trong hạt hướng dương, chính vì vậy mà chị em sở hữu thể hoàn toàn lặng tâm sử dụng bởi chúng chẳng hề gây ra tác dụng phụ nào.






Có cái viên uống chống tắc tia sữa này thì mỗi ngày chị em nên duy trì uống hai viên/ngày cùng có bữa ăn và nên uống suốt thời kì cho con bú để tránh trạng thái tắc tia sữa.

Sản phẩm này những Mẹ cứ hiểu nôm na là chất “nhũ hoá chất béo”.

Với nghĩa là không khiến chất béo mất đi, mà nó sẽ làm cho chất béo ko bị “đông” lại gây viêm tắc sữa.

Sữa Mẹ hút ra thuận lợi hơn, đặc sánh hơn, hạn chế tối đa trạng thái viêm tắc sữa do căn nguyên cặn sữa.

*Giảm nguy cơ tắc tia Sữa cực kì hiệu quả nhé các Mẹ.*

Đối mang Mẹ nào với bé gái, bật mí nha !! một công đôi việc, uống Lecithin còn giúp đẹp da nữa đó!

Lecithin là 1 chất đột nhiên với sẵn trong hạt hướng dương, chính vì thế mà những MẸ sở hữu thể dùng hoàn toàn yên ổn tâm bởi chúng chẳng phải GÂY RA TÁC DỤNG PHỤ NÀO, NÊN các MẸ HÃY im TÂM NHÉ !!!

Lúc bị tắt tia sữa thì một ngày nên uống từ 3000-4800 mg lecithin, hay là viên lecithin 1200 mg ngày uống 3-4 lần. Sau lúc thấy không còn bị tắc tia sữa nửa thì vẫn tiếp diễn uống 1 ngày 1-2 viên để duy trì chống gây tắc trở lại.

Trên đây là bài viết “Giới thiệu về Viên uống chống tắc tia sữa”. giả dụ mang bất kì thắc mắc nào chị em có thể để lại thông báo hoặc địa chỉ trực tiếp đến số hotline của chúng tôi. kỳ vọng bài viết hữu dụng đối với độc giả.






*Sử dụng sao cho hiệu quả nhất?*

Các mẹ nên nhớ là lecithin chỉ giúp khiến sữa không kết dính chứ không khiến cho tan các cục sữa đã đóng lại trước đó. những mẹ vẫn phải sử dụng các bí quyết thường ngày để day cho tan cục sữa đấy. thí dụ nếu ko mang lecithin thì mỗi ngày các mẹ day cho cục sữa tan ra được 1 ít. Nhưng sữa mới sẽ tiếp tục đóng vào cục sữa đó làm nó lại lớn ra tiếp. nếu như với uống lecithin thì sữa mới sẽ không đóng vào cục sữa đấy nữa. những mẹ day cho nó nhỏ được bao nhiêu thì nó sẽ luôn ở trạng thái vậy không đóng thêm sữa mới. Cứ day trong khoảng từ thì cục sữa sẽ tan ra hẳn.

Bởi thế lúc bị tắc tia sữa các mẹ uống lecithin và vẫn phải kết hợp mang day cho tan các cục sữa đả đóng trước đấy. lúc đã tan hết rồi thì chỉ uống ngày 1 viên để duy trì cho sữa không đóng những cục mới nữa.

*Liên hệ mua viên uống đề phòng tắc tia sữa Now Foods Sunflower Lecithin hàng hiệu*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết hàng hiệu, chuyển vận hàng Toàn Quốc - nhận hàng trả tiền tại nhà

Tại HCM: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Điện thoại: 0942.666.800


----------

